# back from holiday and gained 6 lbs!!



## Carina1962 (Oct 23, 2011)

well, got back from my all inclusive holiday in Majorca on tues and have put on 6lbs in weight which is no surprise as i ate more than i normally do and didn't do much excercise apart from some little walks but never mind, back to normal now, going to the gym and healthy eating - had a lovely holiday though so no regrets


----------



## Northerner (Oct 23, 2011)

Glad to hear you had a lovely holiday! I'm sure you will shift those extra pounds in no time!


----------



## Shopaholic (Oct 23, 2011)

A friend of mine always used to refer to the post holiday weight gain as "jelly belly" as it was easy to move if you got straight back onto the straight and narrow when you got home again.

Glad it was a lovely holiday - we love Majorca and used to go back to the same all incl place in Alcudia for a few years until we were spoiled rotten in a place in Tenerife and now want to go back there one day soon ......


----------



## Carina1962 (Oct 24, 2011)

I was in Cala Millor which is lovely, pretty resort and will definately recommend it and would consider going back there again


----------



## Blythespirit (Oct 25, 2011)

Welcome back to the real world! I'm glad you had a lovely time and I'm sure you'll lose those few pounds again now you're back. XXXXX


----------



## margie (Oct 25, 2011)

Welcome back Carina - glad to hear you had a lovely break. Good luck with the weight loss.


----------

